# Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?



## i3810jaz (6. Januar 2011)

*Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Da mir das W-Lan zulangsam geworden ist und ich kein Lan Port oder Rooter in meinem Zimmer habe, würde ich gern wissen wie lang das Kabel maximal lang sein sollte. Der Rooter steht direkt über mir, aber eine dicke Bettondecke verhindert die Einwandfreie W-Lan übertragung. Da wir in einem recht neuen Haus wohnen sollte es an den Stromkabeln nicht liegen auser wenn wir anderre Stromkreise in den Räumen haben.

[Edit]: Ich weis jetzt das es zwei Stromkreise in unserrem Haus gibt aber nicht welche Zimmer in einem Stromkeis sind gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Nachzuprüfen...


----------



## broesel88 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Also ich würds so testen:
Sicherung in einem Stromkreis raus, und wenn dann in beiden Zimmer keinen Strom mehr hast bzw. in beiden Zimmern noch Strom da ist, hängen die wohl im selben


----------



## grubsnek (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

bei uns funktioniert Dlan über zwei Phasen hinweg und zwar ohne Einbau von Phasenkopller oder so.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



grubsnek schrieb:


> bei uns funktioniert Dlan über zwei Phasen hinweg und zwar ohne Einbau von Phasenkopller oder so.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen , funktioniert bei mir auch ohne im gleichen Stromkreis zu sein


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

im Prinzip kannst das auf 100 Meter machen muß halt dann nur ein s.g. Signal Verstärker dazwischen , 

ich habe hier ein glaube 6 oder 10  Meter sind das  , da treten schon Verluste auf, merkt
man aber erst bei 1 GBit-Lan  aber nicht bei DSL weil DSL langsamer ist von der Daten Rate, von Power Line über Strom Netz davon würde ich die Finger lassen, erhebliche Elektroschock Belastung weil die Strom Kabel im Haus alle nicht abgeschirmt sind .


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



> erhebliche Elektroschock Belastung weil die Strom Kabel im Haus alle nicht abgeschirmt sind .



Genauso wie die Kabel in deinem PC was auch nicht Not tut. Außerdem meintest du bestimmt eher Elektrosmogbelastung, denn NYM-Kabel sind bis 1000 Volt spannungsfest so das du selbst beim Anfassen des Kabels keinen Elektroschock bekommst … dank der Isolierung!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> Elektroschock Belastung weil die Strom Kabel im Haus alle nicht abgeschirmt sind .



Wie soll da eine zusätzliche Elektro*smog*-Belastung entstehen ? Die Kabel würden auch ohne dLan unter Spannung stehen, das bisschen modulieren wird wohl kaum Elektrosmog verursachen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Das weiß er warscheinlich selber nicht und eine sinnvolle Antwort erwarte ich von ihm auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> im Prinzip kannst das auf 100 Meter machen muß halt dann nur ein s.g. Signal Verstärker dazwischen ,
> 
> ich habe hier ein glaube 6 oder 10  Meter sind das  , da treten schon Verluste auf, merkt
> man aber erst bei 1 GBit-Lan  aber nicht bei DSL weil DSL langsamer ist von der Daten Rate, von Power Line über Strom Netz davon würde ich die Finger lassen, erhebliche Elektroschock Belastung weil die Strom Kabel im Haus alle nicht abgeschirmt sind .



Naja, bei Gbit LAN merkt mas immer weils noch kein Gbit PLine gibt. Aber auch bei Internet is es teilweise feststellbar, ich komm bei unsern 10m am Rechner meines Vaddas nur auf 10-16mbit, während ich hier oben bei meinem über LAN angeschlossenen rechner fast die vollen 32mbit hab. Is halt auch ne Frage der Leitung, aber für längere Strecken und Internetgeschwindigkeiten über 16mbit würd ich PLine netmehr empfehln.


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wie soll da eine zusätzliche Elektro*smog*-Belastung entstehen ? Die Kabel würden auch ohne dLan unter Spannung stehen, das bisschen modulieren wird wohl kaum Elektrosmog verursachen.



ihr habt keine Ahnung und ein PC macht keine Elektrosmog Belastung,

wie soll das entstehen ? weil das Modem über eine nicht abgeschirmte Leitung Sendet.

ich möchte so einen Strahlemann nicht in der Wohnung haben, da verlege ich lieber 
20 Meter Kabel.

zu diesem Thema gibt es mehr als  genug Infos für *nicht aufgeklärte und informierte Leute*.

Das offizielle Power von Strom Anbieter hat sich deswegen nicht durchgesetzt ,
das  Bundesumweltamt   hatte   dafür zum glück u.a für  gesorgt, 
diese LAN Modem PC zu PC ist technisch aber das gleiche und es ist die gleiche Strahlen Belastung  ,wenn man aber Internet via TV Kabel bekommt ist es was anderes weil diese Leitungen alle richtig abgeschirmt sind .





NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja, bei Gbit LAN merkt mas immer weils noch kein Gbit PLine gibt. Aber auch bei Internet is es teilweise feststellbar, ich komm bei unsern 10m am Rechner meines Vaddas nur auf 10-16mbit, während ich hier oben bei meinem über LAN angeschlossenen rechner fast die vollen 32mbit hab. Is halt auch ne Frage der Leitung, aber für längere Strecken und Internetgeschwindigkeiten über 16mbit würd ich PLine netmehr empfehln.



genauso ist das... PC Lan Gigabit ist eine derartig höhere Bandbreite die von DSL Geschw.  nie erreicht werden kann  .

Und warum ist das so?
Antwort um so länger ein Kabel ist um so größer wird die Dämpfung  und das Signal was am ende ankommt schwächer , (in Großen Rechen Zentren  arbeitet  man deswegen schon seit über  30zig Jahre mit s.g Signal Verstärkern, die das denn wieder ausgleichen ).

so ab 6 Meter geht es los  man kann noch etwas tricksen in dem man hochwertiges Lan Kabel verwendet mit einem geringeren Eigen Wiederstand,  da sind denn die Verluste nicht so groß .  

Man kann problemlos  sein gesammtes Haus komplett richtig mit LAN Kabel selber  verkabeln , wenn man es richtig macht  ist das egal wie lang das Kabel ist .

was man aber dazu braucht ist ein Pegel Meßgerät um zu messen ob das Signal am ende noch ausreicht und genauso und nicht anderes arbeiten die Techniker in den Rechen Zentren,  wenn die Lan Kabel verlegen und eine  Neue Leitung von Server zu den PCs in den Büros legen .


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

ECHT keine Ahnung?  Dann geb ich wohl besser meinen Gesellenbrief wieder ab! 

Hier mal ein Link über Elektrosmog kannste dich mal bilden Herr "Ich-Weiss-Alles-Besser"! 

Es gibt sogar Leute die empfindlich auf ihren strombetriebenen Wecker reagieren! Warum sollte ein PC also keinen Elektrosmog verursachen?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

@amdintel : Warum sollte ein PC/Laptop nicht strahlen ?
Hast du auch nicht einseitig vorbelastete Quellen ? "risiko-elektrosmog" und "gigaherz.ch" klingen nicht gerade objektiv.


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> @amdintel : Warum sollte ein PC/Laptop nicht strahlen ?
> Hast du auch nicht einseitig vorbelastete Quellen ? "risiko-elektrosmog" und "gigaherz.ch" klingen nicht gerade objektiv.



nicht mehr , bei meinem Kurzwellen-Receiver.  war dann immer Schluß wenn ich damals den PC an machte (PC Bj 1994) kein Empfang mehr, heute stöhrt der Neue PC nicht mehr , aber diese scheiß Power Lines wenn ich das hätte , aber zum glück nicht habe ,  vielleicht haben ja viele book auf Krebs die sich Power Line in die Wohnung legen ?
Deine Rentenversicherung freut sich auch wenn die nicht zahlen muß wenn du vorher den Löffel abgibst .

Die eigene Gesundheit sollte doch wichtiger sein, als so ein Risiko einzugehen, weil das ja vermeitbar ist, in dem man schön Kabel verlegt .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> aber diese scheiß Power Lines wenn ich das hätte , aber zum glück nicht habe ?



Das heißt also du vermutest dass Powerline den Receiver stört , bei man nicht weiß bei welcher Frequenz er empfindlich ist , hast es aber nie ausprobiert ? Woher willst du dann wissen dass es stört ? Weil vorbelastete Quellen aus 2002 soetwas sagen ? 
Die gleichen Quellen beschweren sich übrigens über Energiesparlampen , hoffentlich hast du die nicht in deiner Wohnung


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

^^ ist vermute da nichts, sondern ich kenne genug die das ausprobiert haben 
und es ist auch im Internet  *mehrfach* *dokumentiert *. wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil .

ich habe Halogen Lampen
 weil das Licht bei den Energie Lampen einfach nur  mehr als schlecht ist "dieses ekelhafte gebliche schumer  Licht " .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^ ist vermute da nichts, sondern ich kenne genug die das ausprobiert haben
> und es ist auch im Internet  *mehrfach* *dokumentiert *. wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil .
> 
> ich habe Halogen Lampen
> weil das Licht bei den Energie Lampen einfach nur  mehr als schlecht ist "dieses ekelhafte gebliche schumer  Licht " .



Ohne wissenschaftlich fundierten Studien glaube ich gar nichts  Für mich steht hier halt einfach die Masse an Nutzern die keinerlei Probleme hat ,der kleinen Menge an Nutzern die behauptet die Strahlung würde sie stören, gegenüber.

In diesem Punkt sind wir uns einig , ich verwende noch immer die gute ,alte Glühbirne weil das Licht der neuen einfach sch****e ist


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ohne wissenschaftlich fundierten Studien glaube ich gar nichts  Für mich steht hier halt einfach die Masse an Nutzern die keinerlei Probleme hat ,der kleinen Menge an Nutzern die behauptet die Strahlung würde sie stören, gegenüber.
> 
> In diesem Punkt sind wir uns einig , ich verwende noch immer die gute ,alte Glühbirne weil das Licht der neuen einfach sch****e ist



die gibt es und das hat mit dem Thema hier nichts zu tun,
außerdem ist ein 6 oder 10 Meter langes Lan Kabel billiger als diese Power Line Geschichten , zu mal diese Power Line Sachen auch noch in den Wohnungen im Umfeld zu empfangen sind 
wenn dann da mal einer auf die Idee kommt dein Power Line Modem zu PC Modem zu hacken  und merke man kann jede noch so gute Verschlüsselung  hacken ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Elektroschock ist nicht immer schädlich , 
es kommt dabei darauf an wie stark das und auf welcher Frequenz das ist .


och mit den Halogen Lampen bin ich recht zufrieden, die Energiesparlampen werden eh bald wieder abgeschafft u.a. wegen dem Problem der Entsorgung dann wird es nur noch Halogen Lampen geben was ich  für sehr vernümpftig halte    .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> die gibt es und das hat mit dem Thema hier nichts zu tun,
> außerdem ist ein 6 oder 10 Meter langes Lan Kabel billiger als diese Power Line Geschichten , zu mal diese Power Line Sachen auch noch in den Wohnungen im Umfeld zu empfangen sind
> wenn dann da mal einer auf die Idee kommt dein Power Line Modem zu PC Modem zu hacken  und merke man kann jede noch so gute Verschlüsselung  hacken ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> Elektroschock ist nicht immer schädlich ,
> ...


Wenns die gibt warum verlinkst du die dann nicht ?

Sicher ist es billiger , aber in meinem Fall nehme ich entweder WLAN oder dLan. Ein LAN Kabel müsste ich über den Dachboden verlegen was viel mehr Aufwand wäre.

Der müsste dann mit dem Messgerät bei mir im Garten stehen und die Mauer anzapfen  
Ich glaube außerdem kaum dass man über die Strahlung Daten mitschneiden kann , vor allem wenn andere Störquellen in der Nähe sind. 



> Elektro*smog* ist nicht immer schädlich ,
> es kommt dabei darauf an wie stark das und auf welcher Frequenz das ist .


Du widersprichst dir gerade selbst , oder weißt du auf welcher Frequenz dLan genau sendet und welche Frequenzen genau schädlich sind ? Von der Stärke ganz zu schweigen.

Ja wir haben Halogen in der Küche und die sehen viel besser aus. Beim nächsten Beleuchtungswechsel wird das definitiv eingebaut.


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

noch mehr Arbeit kann es dir bereiten wenn dein Wlan gehackt wird und dein PC erst mal für Wochen beschlagnahmt ist , wegen Störerhaftung  bist du erst ein mal in der Beweispflicht .. viel Spaß dabei  
(ich hab schon ein verschlüsseltes Wlan gehackt dafür habe ich  ein spezielles Programm, das hat 6 Monate gedauert  , 

die s.g. ´dollen Wlans und Wlan Rounter haben alle keine Sicherheits-Einrichtung 
so das diese autom. komplett abschalten das Gerät  nach z.b, 
10 oder 12 erfolglosen hack Versuchen , da kanste denn wochen lang probieren und irgendwann biste drin ...upps es ist schon lustig was manche für Cods nehmen, die eigene Telefon Nummer oder das Geb. Datum 

daher halte ich generell von diesen Kabellosen Sachen nichts auch wenn es so bequem ist mit der Installation,  mache ich mir lieber die Arbeit und verlege ein Lan Kabel .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> noch mehr Arbeit kann es dir bereiten wenn dein Wlan gehackt wird und dein PC erst mal für Wochen beschlagnahmt ist , wegen Störerhaftung  bist du erst ein mal in der Beweispflicht .. viel Spaß dabei
> (ich hab schon ein verschlüsseltes Wlan gehackt dafür habe ich  ein spezielles Programm, das hat 6 Monate gedauert  ,
> daher halte ich generell von diesen Kabellosen Sachen nichts auch wenn es so bequem ist mit der Installation,  mache ich mir lieber die Arbeit und verlege ein Lan Kabel .


Viel Spaß wenn du ein WPA2 verschlüsseltes WLAN hacken willst , das könnte Jahrhunderte dauern. WEP ist ja kein Problem 
Selbst bei 6 Monaten würde es auffallen wenn jemand tagtäglich im Garten sitzt und meinen AP zu knacken versucht ^^ Wenn ers dann hat soll ich ihn auch noch seelenruhig mein Internet benutzen lassen und es würde mir auch erst auffallen wenn die Polizei vor der Tür steht ? Sorry aber das wäre seeeehr unwahrscheinlich. 

Außerdem ist die Polizei in Österreich faul, weswegen sollten die meinen PC beschlagnahmen ?


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

och dazu mußt du erst mal den Standort ausfindig machen dazu braust du mindestens 3 Peil Wagen und eine menge Zeit  und selbst da kannste in einem Mehrfamilienhaus nicht Meter genau bestimmen wo her das kommt wenn man dann noch mit Richt Funk Technik arbeitet kannst du das überhaupt nicht mehr lokalisieren  , man kann alles knacken es gibt keine 100% Sichere Technik und das wird es auch nicht geben außer du sendest ausschließlich über  Frequenzen , da kommste nicht ran´, nur wurde das nicht weiter Entwickelt und auf Eis gelegt .
naja Wlan-->Störerhaftung-->  Richter und Anwälte wollen ja auch beschäftigt werden.
Es gibt diese Programme die WPA2 knacken nur kommst du da nicht ran. fragt sich nur 
wie lange man an so was nicht  ran kommt, wenn genug Kriminelle Energie vorhanden ist, werden auch keine Kosten gescheut.
du kannst sogar Wlan komplett mit einem Stör Sender außer betrieb setzten (das ist so was von Einfach), dazu brauchst du ganz einfach nur diese Handy Stör Sender etwas modifizieren und schon geht das auch mit Wlan , das kann ich sogar umbauen .

kannst ja gerne diese Risiko auf dich nehmen ich mache das nicht und empfehle  daher immer  lieber Kabel legen ,.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> och dazu mußt du erst mal den Standort ausfindig machen dazu braust du mindestens 3 Peil Wagen und eine menge Zeit  und selbst da kannste in einem Mehrfamilienhaus nicht Meter genau bestimmen wo her das kommt wenn man dann noch mit Richt Funk Technik arbeitet kannst du das überhaupt nicht mehr lokalisieren  , man kann alles knacken es gibt keine 100% Sichere Technik und das wird es auch nicht geben außer du sendest ausschließlich über  Frequenzen , da kommste nicht ran´, nur wurde das nicht weiter Entwickelt und auf Eis gelegt .



Das ist mir schon klar dass nichts unknackbar ist , aber der Aufwand rechnet sich nicht. Wozu sollte jemand Unmengen von Zeit investieren um meinen Rechner zu knacken ? Nur weil es technisch Möglich ist heißt es nicht dass es auch sinnvoll ist. 

Das einzige mir bekannte nicht knackbare Verfahren ist die Quantenkryptografie, alles andere ist mit endlich viel Zeit knackbar , aber alles ab 128bit ist quasi unknackbar mit heutiger Technik.



> naja Wlan-->Störerhaftung-->  Richter und Anwälte wollen ja auch beschäftigt werden.
> Es gibt diese Programme die WPA2 knacken nur kommst du da nicht ran. fragt sich nur
> wie lange man an so was nicht  ran kommt, wenn genug Kriminelle Energie vorhanden ist, werden auch keine Kosten gescheut.
> du kannst sogar Wlan komplett mit einem Stör Sender außer betrieb setzten (das ist so was von Einfach), dazu brauchst du ganz einfach nur diese Handy Stör Sender etwas modifizieren und schon geht das auch mit Wlan , das kann ich sogar umbauen .
> ...


Bezüglich der Störerhaftung :BGH schränkt Folgen der Störerhaftung für WLAN-Betreiber ein , davon abgesehen kann man nicht davon ausgehen dass jeder der ein offenes WLAN findert sofort Schaden anrichten will.

Wenns solche Programme gäbe wäre die schon im Umlauf. WPA2 ist sicher.

Natürlich geht das , aber wozu sollte das jemand tun ? Der Betrieb eines Störsenders ist übrigens strafbar wenn er nicht angemeldet ist und nur exakt auf den Grundgrenzen funktioniert.


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

es gibt auch heute schon Technik von morgen  in der Erprobungs Phase ,
was meinste wohl was die NASA und Aera 51 noch alles so hat ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt auch heute schon Technik von morgen  in der Erprobungs Phase ,
> was meinste wohl was die NASA und Aera 51 noch alles so hat ?



Die NASA hat damit nichts zu tun und Aera 51 ist mehr eine Verschwörungstheorie , oder glaubst du wirklich dass da ein Alien rumläuft ? ^^


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

@amdintel: Gegenfrage, was soll die NSA (NASA is die Raumfahrtbehörde) in meinem Netzwerk? Die geben doch keine Millionen aus (selbst wenns nur Steuergelder sin ) um bei jemandem unbemerkt ins Netzwerk einzudringen, eher verschwindest du (und dein rechner) plötzlich, is viel billiger 

@Mastermaisi777: Area51 is real, nur muss da net unbedingt das abgehn was verschwörungstheoretiker behaupten, vllt hocken da auch nur 50 Lagerarbeiter die ihren Kaffee schlürfen und auf ihren Urlaub warten


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> @Mastermaisi777: Area51 is real, nur muss da net unbedingt das abgehn was verschwörungstheoretiker behaupten, vllt hocken da auch nur 50 Lagerarbeiter die ihren Kaffee schlürfen und auf ihren Urlaub warten



Natürlich existiert Aera51 , wie auch Google Earth zweifelsfrei beweist , aber keiner weiß was die da wirklich machen.
Ich glaube kaum dass die in einer Einrichtung an Top Secret Zeug arbeiten wo die ganze Welt weiß wo die Einrichtung ist. Die würden das wohl eher wo machen wo es keiner weiß. 
Oder eine gute Ausrede parat haben , siehe HAARP.


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

weil man zur IES  auch verschlüsselt Sendet  oder glaubst du das alle Steuer Codes auch diese von Satelliten un verschlüsselt gesendet werden , daher haben die  auch die entsprechende Programme die auch für andere Zwecke zu gebrauchen sind
und da kann man natürlich kein Kabel legen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> weil man zur IES  auch verschlüsselt Sendet  oder glaubst du das alle Steuer Codes auch diese von Satelliten un verschlüsselt gesendet werden , daher haben die  auch die entsprechende Programme die auch für andere Zwecke zu gebrauchen sind
> und da kann man natürlich kein Kabel legen.



Meinst du ISS ? Natürlich wird da codiert , vermutlich aber eher um Übertragungsfehler auszumerzen und vielleicht ein wenig wegen der Sicherheit.

Bei Satelliten wird vermutlich nicht sehr aufwendig codiert , denn die decodierung würde Rechenleistung benötigen , welche mehr Gewicht benötigt.
Gerade in der Raumfahrt versucht man mit allen Mitteln Gewicht zu sparen , da werden die nicht einen Großrechner rauffliegen 

Das Space Shuttle verwendet ja z.B. uralte Computer : Did You Know? The Space Shuttle Runs On Only One Megabyte Of RAM! - CosmoBC.com AstroBlog


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Meinst du ISS ? Natürlich wird da codiert , vermutlich aber eher um Übertragungsfehler auszumerzen und vielleicht ein wenig wegen der Sicherheit.
> 
> Bei Satelliten wird vermutlich nicht sehr aufwendig codiert , denn die decodierung würde Rechenleistung benötigen , welche mehr Gewicht benötigt.
> Gerade in der Raumfahrt versucht man mit allen Mitteln Gewicht zu sparen , da werden die nicht einen Großrechner rauffliegen



da bist du sehr im Irrtum alleine schon um Terrorist  Anschläge vorzubeugen, man will sich ja nicht vorstellen das ein  Satellit  z.b. auf New York gelenkt werden kann .

die Chattels sind schon lange mit modernster Technik nach gerüstet wurden, da bist du nicht auf dem laufenden, das war für die NASA billiger als Neue zu entwickeln,
 es kommen aber bald Neue Chattels, die bis zum Mars fliegen können ,
 nur hat z.z die US/NASA  kein Geld dafür .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> da bist du sehr im Irrtum alleine schon um Terrorist  Anschläge vorzubeugen, man will sich ja nicht vorstellen das ein  Satellit  z.b. auf New York gelenkt werden kann .


Kann er auch nicht weil er verglühen würde 
Trotzdem , wie sollten die alte Satelliten nachrüsten ? Das ist alte Technologie.


> die Chattels sind schon lange mit modernster Technik nach gerüstet wurden, da bist du nicht auf dem laufenden, das war für die NASA billiger als Neue zu entwickeln,
> es kommen aber bald Neue Chattels, die bis zum Mars fliegen können ,
> nur hat z.z die US/NASA  kein Geld dafür .


Ich habe nichts über ein Upgrade gefunden nach einer kurzen Google Suche , nur dass die 1MB Version schon das Upgrade war 

Bald neue Shuttles ? ^^ Von einer Reise zum Mars sind wir noch weit weg.


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

ich würde einfach mit einem 50 cm langen Stein Bohrer ein Loch durch die Decke und dadurch das Kabel verlegen am besten ganz an der Seite der Wand und vorher mit einem Metall Prüf Gerät ab checken das da keine Leitung oder Heizungs Rohr ist , 10 Meter hochwertiges Lan KAbel müßte eigentlich reichen ? 20 Meter würde ich sicherheitshalber einen Lan  Signal Verstärker dazwischen setzten, da nimmt man denn 2 x 10 Meter und in der Mitte der Lan  Signal Verstärker dazwischen, dann schön eine PC Lan Aufputz Dose setzten und fertig, wenn man das Kabel genau in der Ecke der Wand macht, sieht man das nicht so . Das Kabel würde ich dann mit Kleber an der Wand z.b damit gleichmäßig ist ..? Kannst auch eine schöne   Zierleiste von oben nach Unten drüber machen, dann sieht man gar nix vom Kabel ,  das Kabel liegt fest an der Wand an .


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Naja ich betreibe ohne Probleme 20m Cat 5e, Signalverstärker brauch ma da nochnet un wenn doch Pakete verloren gehn wär en besser geschirmtes Kabel wohl billiger^^


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



amdintel schrieb:


> da bist du sehr im Irrtum alleine schon um Terrorist  Anschläge vorzubeugen, man will sich ja nicht vorstellen das ein  Satellit  z.b. auf New York gelenkt werden kann .




Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dir die Steuerung eines Spacecrafts (ja so nennen wir die Dinger die da oben rumfliegen) vorstellst, aber mal schnell nebenbei mit dem Notebook und der Satschüssel funzt das definitiv nicht. Und ja, ich weiß das weil ich für die ESOC arbeite. 

BTT: Zum Thema Dlan und Wlan solltest du dir die aktuelle ct zulegen, da ist viel dazu drin.


----------



## grubsnek (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo noch weiteres Geschwätz über Aliens, die aus Area 51 ausgebrochend sind und von der NASA beauftragt wurden, in meinen Garten zu sitzen und dabei versuchen mein Wlan zu knacken um anschließend den Elektroschock/Elektrosmog (oder was auch immer) zu absorbieren?

Etwas weniger OffTopic wäre ganz interessant...


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja ich betreibe ohne Probleme 20m Cat 5e, Signalverstärker brauch ma da nochnet un wenn doch Pakete verloren gehn wär en besser geschirmtes Kabel wohl billiger^^



ich meine ja nur falls man mal die Geschw. von 1 Gbit Lan braucht um z.b. sehr große Dateien von PC zu PC  kopiert, oder mit mehreren PCs über diese eine  DSL Leitung (wenn man z.b VDSL hat)  .. dann hat man es schon , beim normalen DSL 6000 bringt das nix .


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Selbst bei VDSL50 reichen 100mbit noch aus.


----------



## jumperm (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Selbst bei VDSL50 reichen 100mbit noch aus.


Genau, und weil gerade VDSL 50 nur 50Mbit liefert, wenn man neben dem Verteilerkasten wohnt.

Zum Thema würd ich sagen, kauf dir D-LAN. Das sollte bei dir keine Probleme bereiten. Schneller als W-LAN an der Empfangsgrenze ist es auch alle mal.

OT:


Spoiler



Was hier einige leute über Elektrosmok blubbeln ist ein Witz. Ich sehe der Elekrosmokentwicklung auch eher skepisch entgegen, da heute alles drahtlos funktionieren muss. Aber ich werde mich bestimmt nicht zu Hause in einen Faradayscher Käfig setzten und alles was funkt aus schließen. Wenn man sich mal überlegt was heute alles Elektrosmok verursacht. Da fallen mir neben den bekannten, wie z.B. W-LAN, Drahtloses Telefon, Handy und Babyfon auch Sachen ein, auf die ich niemals verzichten möchte und kann, wie Microwelle, Induktionsherd.
Und die ach so tolle genannten Leuchtstoffröhre verursacht nur unerheblich Elektrosmok *ironie*.
Im endeffekt verursacht jede elektronische Schaltung elektromagnetische  Felder (Elektrosmok). Von daher will ich sehn, wie sich irgentjemand davor schützen will.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

ich glaube ich hab noch ne anderre Chance ich haben meines wissens noch ein zusätsliches Fernsehkarbel haben das wir nicht brauchen könnte man dort Lan durchziehen und man würde im neben Raum von dem Rooter ankommen des Rest währe dann auch nicht das größte Problem...


----------



## jumperm (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Wenn kein Leerrohr in der Wand steckt, sieht es schlecht aus mit durchziehen.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sollte das Stromkabel für dLan maximal sein?*

Warum? Wir würden das alte Kabel herrausziehen weil ich meine TV-Karte an den anderren TV-Kabel habe.....


----------

